# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کنکور هنر

## amirrezahossein

با سلام.می خواستم بدونم دیپلم گرافیک کاردانش دارم.آیا می تونم در کنکور هنر ثبت نام کنم؟
اگه نه باید چکار کنم؟
علاقه ای هم به غیر دولتی و علمی کاربردی و ... ندارم!
دوستان راهنمایی کنند لطفا

----------

